

Video: how to survive a robot uprising - henning
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7951038502689013454&q=type%3Agoogle+authors

======
jmtame
wow this guy is pretty repetitive about letting you know he has a phd. kind of
annoying in the beginning, would have been nice to get a faster start into the
talk

